# Essex - Horse stolen



## Tidy Paquet (28 June 2009)

Yet again there are men looking in fields at horses and donkeys in broad daylight. They really are brazen.
A coloured cob has been stolen from Danbury, Near Chelmsford.
The thieves cut the gate in 2 to remove the horse.
Sorry no more details available but will post further if there are.


----------



## Dottie (28 June 2009)

Oh God 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thank you for posting


----------



## sachak (28 June 2009)

gosh thats awful!


----------



## sachak (28 June 2009)

do we know where abouts in danbury


----------



## Tidy Paquet (28 June 2009)

Yes - Twitty Fee.
Hope thats not too near you. Mine are only a couple of miles away.


----------



## Piccy (29 June 2009)

Not again, that really is close


----------



## snaffle (29 June 2009)

was  it freezemarked/microchipped? also any photos so we can look out for it?


----------



## Piccy (29 June 2009)

Has this been reported to horsewatch etc ? and any pics would be good., will keep eyes open.


----------



## Tidy Paquet (29 June 2009)

I have not personally seen the owner but will try to contact her and give her your suggestions. I would hope that the police would have suggested she contact their Horse watch officer. Thank you.
I have put all neighbours on full alert and am checking my horses much more than normal.
It looks like these people work as a gang and operate in areas that have good road links .


----------



## Power (30 June 2009)

Hi,

I have photos of the mare, just need to know how I can upload them on the site.

Police, horse watch etc have all been contacted.

The mare does have sweet itch on her mane.


----------



## Tidy Paquet (30 June 2009)

I think you can upload to "Photobucket" and then paste and copy the img code on here. But I have never done it.
If you post a new topic called " Help with uploading picture to this site" Some one is sure to help.
The quicker you do it , the quicker we can help.
Good luck.
Do you have any more details of vehicles involved?


----------



## Power (1 July 2009)

Pictures of her:

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e45/jaguar_987/IMG_0301.jpg

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e45/jaguar_987/IMG_0304.jpg

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e45/jaguar_987/IMG_0307.jpg

Details of vehicles are in another thread on the same horse posted today.

Thanks


----------



## sachak (1 July 2009)

gosh is that not the mare with the foal (well its probably about 2 now) 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 its far too close to me (little baddow) for comfort


----------



## Tidy Paquet (2 July 2009)

Yes it is.


----------



## Power (3 July 2009)

Bess has been mentioned in the Essex Chronicle,

article:

http://www.thisistotalessex.co.uk/chroni...il/article.html


----------

